# Bobby Brown No-Show In Court



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Singer Owes Thousands In Unpaid Child Support _

*CANTON, Mass. -- *Singer Bobby Brown will be arrested if he steps into Massachusetts, a judge said, after he was a no-show for a child support hearing.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that Brown, 37, owes thousands of dollars in unpaid child support for two children he has with a Stoughton woman. Brown was expected at the hearing, but when he did not appear, the judge issued a warrant for his arrest.

"If he comes into the state of Massachusetts, he will be arrested," Canton Family Court Judge Paula Carey said.

On Monday, Carey said she did not want to hear about Brown's financial woes or his pending divorce from singer Whitney Houston.

"Whether or not he is going through divorce does not negate the fact that he still owes child support relative to his two children that he had prior to his marriage," Carey said.

The mother of Brown's two teenage children, Kim Ward, is owed two months worth of child support totaling $11,000. Ward has taken him to court for unpaid child support several times over the years and he spent one day in jail for failing to pay in 2004. Brown's criminal record includes an arrest for drunken driving, violating probation and battery for allegedly hitting Houston.

"I think the chances are very good that he will be arrested if he comes into Massachusetts. I think it is more likely that his attorney will surrender him at some point," Ward's attorney Linda Medonis said.

Brown's attorney refused to say where her client was or why he did not show up in court.

"It is just a very difficult time for him, as you can well imagine. The media is very aware of this very public divorce that is going on right now and it's unfortunate that we find ourselves back in Boston on this matter," attorney Phaedra Parks said.

Before their separation, Brown, a Boston native, and Houston lived in Atlanta. Parks did not say where Brown is currently residing.

*Previous Stories:* 
September 8, 2005: Singer Bobby Brown Appears In Court Again
June 28, 2005: Bobby Brown Says He, Houston 'Slap Box'
June 1, 2005: Warrant Issued For Singer Bobby Brown
May 4, 2005: Singer Bobby Brown Back In Court Over Kids 
June 15, 2004: Bobby Brown In Tune With Child Support Payments
March 26, 2004: Brown Appears Before Judge After His Release
March 25, 2004: Singer Bobby Brown Appears In Court
March 24, 2004: Bobby Brown Late For Child Support Hearing

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

